# New Sidewalk Rig



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well after fighting with subbing out sidewalks for the since the beginning of time I decided to do them myself. I picked up this 1997 F-935 Diesel with 1500 hrs on it. Everything seems real tight and runs top notch. Picked up a 246 broom with some real good brushes on it just needed some cosmetic work. Only problem was the broom was for a JD 420 or 430 but I bought the mounting and the gearbox assembly off e-bay for 600 bucks. Repainted the broom, it Wasent that bad but beings I had all the shields off while I put new bearings and sprockets on it I figured may as well. Shes coming together slowly. Got the new mount today. Still looking for a 47 Blower for it. Going to put wheel weights and some new tires on it also. Heres a couple of pics. I'm sure after one year of dealing with sidewalks I will be ready to sub them out again so if your looking for a machine like this keep your eyes open...it might be for sale this time next year. lol






















New Mount and Gear Box


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice 

Salter on the back with a skirt around it would do wonders
Much cheaper then a drop salter.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much snow can you cut with it?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

grandview;1646724 said:


> How much snow can you cut with it?


well you know when its really heavy snow you just hit it with that once and it chops it up nice and thins it out. Ha Ha :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you got doors for it? If not can you get doors for it?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh yeah its got the good hard doors for it. I just took them off for doing some mowing around the farm in the summer time. Its got a heater also. Hopefully that will take the edge off the cold at least.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice! Looks good Nick!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Heater is a great option to have, are those units front or rear wheel drive? So you plan on leaving it on site for winter, or trailering it around?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Its front wheel drive. It will have to be trailered due to the miles between jobs. The next size up f1145 is 4wd which would have been nice but found a really good deal on this one.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We use a F935 on walks with a brush and a blower. Works pretty well. Only difference is ours has the soft cab. It can get stuck pretty easy but if the operator knows what they're doing it does just fine.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Advantage;1646806 said:


> We use a F935 on walks with a brush and a blower. Works pretty well. Only difference is ours has the soft cab. It can get stuck pretty easy but if the operator knows what they're doing it does just fine.


Yeah that's the one thing that worries me is it getting stuck. That's why I'm thinking of adding wheel weights and some better snow traction tires....or just mount a winch on it. Lol


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the winch idea, seriously you could get a small electric winch if you find it getting stuck, or keep an extra long chain in truck


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Getting closer. Got her mounted up tonight. Don't have the PTO shaft I need yet so I haven't got to test it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have seen guys put ATV tires on their 420-30's and fill them and put weights on. No chains and they do greats.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You might want to look for a spare front and rear tire. We love our front mounts but they seem more prone to get flats in the winter. We run our Kubota in 2wd most of the time but need 4wd to hop curbs. Good luck.


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

JD Dave;1646993 said:


> You might want to look for a spare front and rear tire. We love our front mounts but they seem more prone to get flats in the winter. We run our Kubota in 2wd most of the time but need 4wd to hop curbs. Good luck.


We went one step further and had our JD 1445's tires foam filled after having our Mechanic run around during storms changing tires.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

So here's a question I have now. If I have the quick attach system for the 246 broom and the 47 blower...will a brand new 47 quick attach blower attach to it or have they changed over the years? I don't have the quick attach...I was just wondering.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a perfect machine for sidewalks, congrats - hope it runs good for you!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

4x4Farmer;1648337 said:


> So here's a question I have now. If I have the quick attach system for the 246 broom and the 47 blower...will a brand new 47 quick attach blower attach to it or have they changed over the years? I don't have the quick attach...I was just wondering.


I have both models 935 and 1145 in the process of adding a blade and blower to the 1145 as well as trying to find a cab or somehow make one. Have the soft cab on the 935 with a heater and it does a good job at keeping you warm. You will have to crack a window on yours being its a hard cab or you will roast to death.

Didn't know there was a quick attach for these units. They have modified the newer F series machines but haven't had a chance to look up close. The small local dealer isn't much help in my area, have to go to the bigger ones. I know it has the 4 pins underneath and then you have to monkey around with the drive shaft. Never had my machine stuck. Well once when the driver high sided it off of a raised timber wall 3' drop on the other side. The 1145 I used to drive at a court house would struggle in deep drifts. I would swap out blade for blower then.

I've found some good JD online parts stores but some stuff it still stupid expensive. $450 for a single side cab post and $360 for the other side. I'm sure that mount wasn't cheap I looked those up too to try and convert a X series moldboard to a F series mount.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

4x4Farmer;1648337 said:


> So here's a question I have now. If I have the quick attach system for the 246 broom and the 47 blower...will a brand new 47 quick attach blower attach to it or have they changed over the years? I don't have the quick attach...I was just wondering.


I have the gas version of your machine (F932) and I have a quick hitch for mine. It seems like I can hook up to many different attachments but the tricky part is finding PTO shafts that are the correct length. The one for a mower deck is different than the one for a sweeper and the one for a blower is different than the one for a mower deck. In other words, they're hardly "universal".

BTW - I had an extra 246 broom that I would've sold to you. I pick them up whenever I see them because I know how hard it is to find them. I even sold one to Advantage who posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Nick417 (Jul 26, 2012)

That machine should serve you well. On top of it all you are getting use out of it during the summer. 

Should be a interesting toy to use.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Camden;1648433 said:


> I have the gas version of your machine (F932) and I have a quick hitch for mine. It seems like I can hook up to many different attachments but the tricky part is finding PTO shafts that are the correct length. The one for a mower deck is different than the one for a sweeper and the one for a blower is different than the one for a mower deck. In other words, they're hardly "universal".
> 
> BTW - I had an extra 246 broom that I would've sold to you. I pick them up whenever I see them because I know how hard it is to find them. I even sold one to Advantage who posted earlier in this thread.


Yeah I have figured out that the shafts are all different. I cut some costs by making my own PTO shafts though. Just have to order the splined yoke coupler for the machine side from john Deere and then you can just use universal joints and yokes from your local hard where store. I use the square tubes for shaft as the square hole in the yoke makes it a nice true weld so nothings out of alinement. I bought my broom from someone by the cities. I think it was Ham lake area.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I have had very good service from this company on custom shafts, www.paulparts.com


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I think shes ready for some snow! Put some new treads on her and got the wheel weights installed. Installed a radio for the operators satisfaction.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

The only thing I have to add is if you are going to get a blower, get a 54". Works well for us.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

B-2 Lawncare;1653324 said:


> The only thing I have to add is if you are going to get a blower, get a 54". Works well for us.


I have been looking at the idea of buying a new one for it and making my own mounts. I have been looking at the 47" quick hitch one. Is the 54" one built any heavier or is it just wider?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to install some tire chains otherwise you will be very upset with the performance of the machine. The weights were a good start now finish it off.

I buy all my chains from tirechain.com 

Pay the extra $$ for the commercial grade ones.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

4x4Farmer;1653327 said:


> I have been looking at the idea of buying a new one for it and making my own mounts. I have been looking at the 47" quick hitch one. Is the 54" one built any heavier or is it just wider?


Just wider unfortunately, we make our own skid shoes and order a cutting edge from our local welding shop. The JD's stuff is to soft and we go threw it pretty fast. 
I would also look at adding and upgrading the lights. 
Just some in site to how we run our drive way and side walk crew is.One guy run the tractor and the other guy gets the steps and in the corns. Having the second guy to shovel really speed things up.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

B-2 Lawncare;1653344 said:


> Just wider unfortunately, we make our own skid shoes and order a cutting edge from our local welding shop. The JD's stuff is to soft and we go threw it pretty fast.
> I would also look at adding and upgrading the lights.
> Just some in site to how we run our drive way and side walk crew is.One guy run the tractor and the other guy gets the steps and in the corns. Having the second guy to shovel really speed things up.


Do you have the quick attach on yours? If im correct without the quick attach I wont have the gear case to change the direction of the pto and I think the new quick attach blowers will turn the wrong direction without it. Im in the middle of researching it. I have updated the lights on it with LED ones (about $300.00 Worth of lights but will be well worth it I think.)


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

4x4Farmer;1653347 said:


> Do you have the quick attach on yours? If im correct without the quick attach I wont have the gear case to change the direction of the pto and I think the new quick attach blowers will turn the wrong direction without it. Im in the middle of researching it. I have updated the lights on it with LED ones (about $300.00 Worth of lights but will be well worth it I think.)


I should back up two step, we are run a JD2305. So yes we are ruining the quick hitch.
I am not going to be much help with the specifics on you machine. 
One other thing I might add is we use the 54" blade more than the blower.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone have a aftermarket heater that they have found that works best for the 1445? I have to get one and not sure which ones are junk and which one is worth the money.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

viper881;1653384 said:


> Anyone have a aftermarket heater that they have found that works best for the 1445? I have to get one and not sure which ones are junk and which one is worth the money.


Im not 100% sure what the brand is on the one in mine but I know there is a tag on it with a name(if there still in business..it is a 1997 machine). I will look tomorrow when im back at the shop. It sure seems to pump the heat out...although it hasent been -20 yet. Im sure it is a company that cozy cab gets them from.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work, I actually wouldn't mind doing sidewalks in that machine!


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Great looking machine, I'm sure it will serve you well. We are setting up a similar machine, a deere 1545. I was wondering where you found the replacement tires?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks Great! That will make you some $$$!

Call Dan Strong at the Moorhead RDO parts counter and tell him you need a new brush too. He's placing a big group buy order to get really good pricing on bristles. Something like $300 instead of the $575 they normally are.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

A Man;1653462 said:


> Great looking machine, I'm sure it will serve you well. We are setting up a similar machine, a deere 1545. I was wondering where you found the replacement tires?


I acually ordered them off a website called treaddepot.com They are the Carlisle All trails. Paid $80.00 bucks each and they had free shipping. The rears are Carlisle X-tracs and I ordered those off amazon.



IMAGE;1653473 said:


> Looks Great! That will make you some $$$!
> 
> Call Dan Strong at the Moorhead RDO parts counter and tell him you need a new brush too. He's placing a big group buy order to get really good pricing on bristles. Something like $300 instead of the $575 they normally are.


Good to know Steve! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you find out what brand that heater was?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

viper881;1653824 said:


> Did you find out what brand that heater was?


I'm sure he has the same one I have and it's called a Cozy Heater (go figure!). I just checked online for one and this appears to be the one they're now using: http://www.800cabline.com/store/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=2743

Cozy is a MN company that's pretty well known. They make good stuff so of course it's pretty spendy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks very nice


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

How has this been working out for you? Saw one on CL and was interested in trying it out. What type of accounts do you use it on? We have some big accounts it would help forsure but then a chunk of small to mid size mixed in.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah lets see some pictures or even better a video lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice set up!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That thing is pretty sweet!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I had 14 hours of shoveling by hand, now it takes 3 hours with the machine. One of the best pieces of equipment I've ever had.


----------

